# If you could own any breed of horse...



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My favorite breed is always changing. Lately, it's been Gypsy Vanners. But - I wouldn't want to have to keep their feathers all groomed out, so I will just look, not buy.

I really just want a horse that is not very tall, but stoutly built and smooth gaited. I'm a short fat lady!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

After 20+ years in horses...its still a arab a saddlebred or a combo of both.
A young solid bay stud colt. Young so I can be the one to bring him along and a colt...well theyre just special.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Mustang


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Akhal-teke, no doubt about it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My fantasy breed would be a Freisian-- maybe a baby of Bente D 

My realistic horse would be a colored thoroughbred or a Hanoverian.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Probably a Hano...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Irish Sport Horse - grey, 16.2hh+, preferably a mare.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Irish Sport Horse


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Friesian. Or something really drafty but small enough to ride, like a Haffie or draft cross. 

I am also really fond of flashy frame overo Paints with blue eyes! But I would want a Paint with good bone structure. One of my pet peeves is fine bones and small feet. Unless it is an Arabian, they are tough little horses! But something with big muscles should also have good bone, IMO.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have always been a fan of Fresians always LOVE watching them. But my true favorite breed will always I think be the Arabian.


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

I already have mine. They are paints that are mostly QH breeding. I just love the QH temperament and the flash of paints.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> Friesian. Or something really drafty but small enough to ride, like a Haffie or draft cross.
> 
> I am also really fond of flashy frame overo Paints with blue eyes! But I would want a Paint with good bone structure. One of my pet peeves is fine bones and small feet. Unless it is an Arabian, they are tough little horses! But something with big muscles should also have good bone, IMO.





















:lol::lol:




I should add if I had my picks of colors, I think it would either be a gray, a liver chestnut, or a black with tall stockings and a big white blaze or bald face. That's been my dream since the breyer model (Silky Keno I believe) with those markings.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> My fantasy breed would be a Freisian-- maybe a baby of Bente D
> 
> My realistic horse would be a colored thoroughbred or a Hanoverian.



Ooo, a colored TB would be fun. Would be neat to have a TB mare that carries the sabino gene and to get her approved Oldenburg or something similar and then get colored warmblood babies.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Fantasy breed is either an Arab or an Anglo Arab. I've already had an arab and LOVE them soooo much! I want him/ her to be at least 16hh, bold, have jumping talent. Would love a brindled horse as well, but color doesn't really matter. If not brindled, perhaps a chestnut with flaxen mane and tail (drool)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I pretty much already have my choice of horses from pretty much any breed that would really interest me. I like to look around and drool at the beauty of some breeds, like the Fresian, but the idea of actually owning one and riding one just doesn't do it for me. I prefer a nicely built stock type horse without too much white on it. Too hard to keep clean and I just don't like white.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

In a perfect, completely non-realistic, world, I would really like a varnish roan (with a few spots) POA/Polish Arab cross that's over 15hh. However, in the real world, I think I could settle for a taller, wider than average, flashy moving POA or Arab mare.
However, a good horse can be any breed, so basically any horse that has a good head on her shoulders is golden. However, my one must have is being a mare. I really don't mesh so well with geldings.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

My first choice would be a Gypsy Horse gelding, black silver dapple tobiano and marked just like Austen.









My daughter has a similarly coloured mare, but I prefer the boys.

My second choice, would be to have my old Saddlebred back again. 

Denmark's Monarch.










There was another Saddlebred I wanted many years ago. Some of you might remember him - Denmark's Aquarious. I tried to purchase him, when he was well past his prime and broken down, but they wanted a ridiculous price for him. I shall always remember that horse and how much I loved him. I never knew what happened to him. He was owned by some Senator in Las Vegas and shown by Royce Cates.

Lizzie


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Irish Draught


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Quarter Horse. 

More specifically, I want a foundation bred, solid colored Grulla mare with a stocky build that could win in halter, amazing reining skils, and a cow sense.

Here is a good example of the color I want my grulla to be:
btw, this horse is a stallion, but he still is really pretty.


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't really think I'd care what breed it would be, as long as it was tall enough, and had great conformation, temperment, and athletic enough to jump, which a lot of breeds could go under that category soooo I guess if I had to choose it would be some sort of fancy warmblood lol and it wouldn't really matter what color, since any color would look gorgeous on a horse with great conformation & muscle tone lol xD


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

What I already have - a Paint! Besides possibly a mini, it's the only breed I ever want to own.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I would LUUURVE! a coloured TB!! but realisticly i have no use for one.. So im happy with what i have =) but i would also love a fine warmblood with not to much bone!


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I would have to say the Cleveland Bay. They are gorgeous. They are so rare in the US I have never even seen one in person. I tried to look for breeding farms for them over here a few years back. The only one had one stallion that cross bred TB mares, so none of the offspring that they were breeding were actually CBs.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I really like hanoverian / TB cross ! I know a ton of them and they have such great temperments. I also like that some are really thick and some are much finer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

back in the crosby again said:


> I would have to say the Cleveland Bay. They are gorgeous. They are so rare in the US I have never even seen one in person. I tried to look for breeding farms for them over here a few years back. The only one had one stallion that cross bred TB mares, so none of the offspring that they were breeding were actually CBs.


There's a farm here in MI that breeds them. I think they do a lot of cross breeding too. I will try and find out what the name of them is, a friend of mine worked for them a while back.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I like the a cross with like a tb and a chunky horse maybe a percheron.
Something about that cross is just so good


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> There's a farm here in MI that breeds them. I think they do a lot of cross breeding too. I will try and find out what the name of them is, a friend of mine worked for them a while back.


Really! I didnt know that. Let us know what/where it is. Do they have a website?


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Knabstrupper. I'm hoping I can make that a reality, ideally I want to compete and breed them in the future.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pintabian (Paint x Arabian) don't know why just do. Otherwise I want a nice big stocky black or palomina QH


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

A nice WB.... Bay in color! Or a Selle Francis!(sp? firefox is giving me suggestions again)

A Newfoundland pony would be nice, but since I would never be able to ride it because I can only ride large pony's I would like a nice NewfiexDraft cross!

A Clydsdale would be amazing!

And I would also want a paint. A nice good boned steady all around paint!

So basically, my dream horse, is a farm full of horses haha


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldn't choose it over any breed, but I have surely always wanted a Fjord.  

Also, a Holsteiner, Hanoverian, Selle Francais, Cleveland Bay, Welsh pony, Egyptian Arab, Percheron, Gypsy Vanner, POA, Peruvian Paso, Lipizzaner, American White, Akhal Teke, Irish Sport Horse, Fresian, goodness I could go on forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nish326 (Nov 14, 2010)

A Canadian horse, Cleveland Bay, and a Freisian


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Actually, I would love an Irish Draught, but I've always dreamed about owning a big chestnut molly mule..


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd love love love to have a Friesian. OR a Friesian X Appy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I could never pick just one breed, but I may be able to design my perfect horse, and I think it's an Hafaraloosa......

I'd mix Haflinger and Appy until I got this color






Then mix in some Arab, to lighten and add that gorgeous snort and blow.

Until then I'll enjoy my herd, which contains an Appaloosa gelding, an Arab mare, and 4 Haflingers :lol:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

AQHA13 said:


> Actually, I would love an Irish Draught, but I've always dreamed about owning a big chestnut molly mule..


A member on here just rescued a chestnut molly mule, I believe. I'm wanting to say it's Amarea but don't hold me to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Irish Draught...but I know I could never afford a good one! 

Erm...my next horse will likely be a Percheron cross...either QH or Paint crossed.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

BarrelRacer86 said:


> Otherwise I want a nice big stocky black or palomina QH


Oh yes!

"My" new ride is an almost solid black stocky QH gelding..Monty ( and don't worry, he is big)
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/heres-monty-69898/

And I love Dark Golden Palomino QH's.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I would LOVE to be able to own a Suagrbush Draft, Heck i would love to just contribute to the breed, but sadly they are looking for draft mares to cross with. 

Protecting an Endangered Breed

http://www.facebook.com/SugarbushDraftHorse#!/SugarbushDraftHorse?v=app_6009294086


This is Sugarbush Harley's Classic O. I believe he is the only remaning stallion for this breed.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I would LOVE to have an andalusion. They are amazingly beautiful. A woman at my old barn used to get a regular rotation of them from somewhere. She'd have it shipped in, train it, sell it, and then have another one shipped in. Those horses were gorgeous, and all of them had the sweetest and calmest temperments.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Lonestar22 said:


> I would LOVE to be able to own a Suagrbush Draft, Heck i would love to just contribute to the breed, but sadly they are looking for draft mares to cross with.
> 
> Protecting an Endangered Breed
> 
> ...



Oh, thats the breed that's name has been stumping me for a while now! I agree, they are beautiful. I think crossing a percheron with an appy would be neat.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Lis said:


> Knabstrupper. I'm hoping I can make that a reality, ideally I want to compete and breed them in the future.


I've found a love for Knabs as well. I rode one not this past weekend but the weekend before and he was an absolute dream! I only wish I'd gotten the chance to jump him too!


----------



## acp723 (Oct 31, 2010)

Warmblood, definitely


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have always wanted a Thoroughbred. I just love them! My sister has had them, my friends have had them, but I have not. One of these days I will have one!
I would also love to have a Fresian or Andalusian. *sigh* LOL


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I want to own an Arabian. Love everything about them!

I would also want to own A Quarter Horse, Fresian, Thoroughbred, Appaloosa, and Clydesdale.


----------



## Eureka (Nov 14, 2010)

I already have it: an overo Paint horse  it was my dream!



Otherwise I love Quarter horses, Appaloosas (with a Quarter look), Draft horses and Shetland ponies :mrgreen:


----------



## gimlinchen (Nov 19, 2010)

If I was younger, my next horse would be again a TB, as is my current (and first and only and beloved) horse.

Being short, having a back problem and a certain age, I will go probably for some smaller and more robust breed - looks like it could be a curly in missouri foxtrot style at the moment
TBs are my favorite, though...


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shetland pony any colour
Gypsy vanner Piebald
Fell Black of course
Icelandic any colour


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*Favourtie breed*

1-lipizzaner
2-freisan
3-quarter horse


----------



## Jamexia (Nov 22, 2010)

*Friesian!* Most definitely! I would prefer one with more of a sport build because I would be interested in doing Dressage. When I see a Friesian doing Dressage it makes my mouth water!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I can own any breed of horse. They are so accessable now, that anyone can buy whatever breed they want, if they choose to do so.

I still pick my TB  Love them, always have and always will. I also like the Irish Sport Horse. I wouldn't mind trying a Knab one day.


----------



## VictoriasHeart (Nov 21, 2010)

either an irish draft or a hanoverian


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

(I have a whole list)
I love my Mustang. BUT if I could have _another_ horse, either:
Icelandic,
Fjord,
just about any draft breed,
and/or possibly a standardbred.


----------



## sleighr (Nov 23, 2010)

Any sort of warmblood, really. I think more of characteristics more than actual breeds. Tall (16HH+), pretty head, any color besides sorrel. I also have always wanted a Standardbred, a trotter...and a Marwari too...just because of their ears. I mean lookit







^-^


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

A Paint. A black and white overo would be my dream.









Followed very closely by a grullo/white Paint









I'd also love to own a grullo QH. I think they look so cool


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Heres my list!
Friesian 
Warmblood
Andalusian
Irish sport horse
Appaloosa
Paint
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I would own another TB. he was such a good boy!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

ridesapaintedpony said:


> A Paint. A black and white overo would be my dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love a black and white paint. Big bald face and four high white stockings is my dream though.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Holstiener with out a doubt.

Super Nova


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

An Icelandic. Any Icelandic.


----------



## showjumper007 (Nov 29, 2010)

I would love to have a fjord the look lovely


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh an icelandic would be fun. I got to ride one once and their gaits are something else. I felt like I had never ridden before!

I would love to have a twh one day when I could afford a trail horse and a show horse too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

would love to own a friesian to go with my gypsy vanner


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I would also want to own an Andalusian, Irish Draught, Kiger Mustang, Morgan, National Show Horse, Quarter horse x Arabian, Paso Fino, Rocky Mountain Horse, Selle Français, Spanish Jennet Horse, Gypsy Vanner Horse, and a Mustang.


----------



## smokeyblue910 (Dec 1, 2010)

I would get a Arabian or a Quarter horse


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Gypsy Vanner would be my dream! But I think I'm going to have to go with off-track thoroughbreds. Theres just something special about them!


----------



## smokeyblue910 (Dec 1, 2010)

it would also be cool to have a Friesian.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I would probably say: Lippizaner, Friesian, Andalusian, Shire, or a miniature donkey.

Oh and I also wouldn't mind this fella... GO TEAM CANADA!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Pretty much any warmblood that is dapple grey 

but my number one choice is Dutch warmbloods








Then oldenburg
Then Friesians


----------



## Rhivia (Mar 6, 2010)

Shires were my childhood obsession. I still haven't given up the dream to own one some day!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I gravitate towards Thoroughbreds. However I would love to try out an Akhal-teke and a Knab.


----------



## LiveLaughLope (Sep 15, 2010)

Quarter Horse all the way I like their size, build, and disposition


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I've always wanted a big, bay Clydesdale gelding with a blaze and four white socks. When I'm older I hope I can rescue any kind of companion only draft.

Other than I've always loved TBs (and we have 2) and I've dreamed of owing a bay Hanoverian and we just bought one that will be shipped here next Friday.


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

well i luv arabs but i already own some i've ridden my friend's friesan gelding black Jack and i fell in luv instantly!!!! so i would have a friesan or or a andalusian (sry if i spelled it wrong xD)


----------



## kharrekk (Dec 5, 2010)

I would own a Trakehner - to me they are my favorite


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I would love to own a chestnut Arabian mare with a nice blaze or snip and some nice white socks.

Kinda like this one here, the one I took my first lessons on. I think she was so pretty


----------



## Belmont Jubilee (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got the idea -- probably a bad one, since I haven't ridden seriously in years -- to ride across the United States. What horse would be best suited for this. I'm guessing Arabian.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Belmont, if I was planning to ride across America, I would be less concerned with the horse being bred for endurance like Arabians. Pretty much any breed that is properly conditioned would be able to do just fine. I would look for a horse that traveled really smooth for my own comfort, like maybe a gaited horse. They can still cover the ground, but the ride is much better.


----------



## Belmont Jubilee (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks! Great advice. An indication of how long it's been since I rode seriously is that I'm going to have to research what "gaited" means -- I think I have a clue, but better check. How many miles a day should a horse be able to cover over sustained riding -- maybe 4-5 days a week.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

At first, I wouldn't push them to cover more than 10 miles a day until they are in shape. However, I have often ridden mine for 25+ a day when they are well fitted and they would be perfectly capable of more. A gaited horse is like a Tennessee Walking horse, or a Missouri Foxtrotter, or even a Rocky Mountain horse (I think LOL). Pretty much any horse that is bred for a smoother, ground covering gait rather than your typical gaits you see on Quarter Horses and such.

The most important thing is to watch their health. If they start acting lethargic or dropping weight, then slow down and maybe give them a day or two off.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

My dream horse used to be a TB... and now I own him and he's every bit my dream horse ... 

**But in my dream stable I also own a team of black Percherons. 18hh and both registered mares**


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Draft Mule









Appy/Draft cross 










Overo Paint QH










Clydesdale/ Hackney cross 









But I already have my dream horse, My STANDARDBRED!!!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Horseychick94;842467
Clydesdale/ Hackney cross
[IMG said:


> http://www.shirefoxfarm.com/sales/Jizell/Jizell_02.jpg[/IMG]


Wow, that is a sharp looking horse, and a cross I had never considered. Is it very common?


----------



## SanneW (Dec 6, 2010)

Fjord Horse. No doubt.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> Wow, that is a sharp looking horse, and a cross I had never considered. Is it very common?


not sure


----------

